# Ripley's Aquarium



## jmb (Mar 20, 2012)

Family took me to Ripley's for my birthday. Nice place and looking forward to going back. If you go make sure to check out the massive lobsters; out of this world. 

There was a nice transition from fresh water to marine. The Pacific tank with kelp decor has a crazy tide action to it; would be really neat to see how it works. I was looking most forward to the tropical marine exhibits. They have a good collection of very colorful anemones. Lots of tropical fish, sharks and rays too. The reef tank has some nice pieces, but will take time to fill out and grow to our expectations.

Not to many photos (don't want to ruin it for everyone lol), but hope you enjoy.


----------



## jmb (Mar 20, 2012)

Some more photos.


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks for sharing! cool anemones indeed! I want to go but waiting until the line is not that long. Hasnt gotten better?


----------



## jmb (Mar 20, 2012)

The tickets were pre-purchased so we didn't have to wait in line. The line it's self was inside, nothing like the pictures in the beginning were the line was out the door. They do however give you an entry time; where you have an hour window to enter. It helps prevent a rush of people from entering at once making viewing more pleasurable.

I think you would be save to go, especially if it's when school is back on in the new year.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Nice pictures jmb. Can you recall what the entry price is for 1 adult?


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

about $30.

https://ticketstr.ripleys.com/toronto/ItemList.aspx?node_id=1347


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

perfect, I will be visiting this spring for sure!


----------



## jmb (Mar 20, 2012)

Letigrama said:


> perfect, I will be visiting this spring for sure!


You'll enjoy it!


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Looks sweet!

I wonder how many turbo snails they would need?LOL. Maybe a couple cleaner shrimp . Ha ha. Wow! Can't wait to go

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

